# Some blacklight porn!



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mostly afters, quite a few after an hour long cruise, she attracts lots of looks and attention and sounds like the devil himself!

Blacklight over vertuabond, glass with dodo juice glass cleaner and tyres with wolfs dressing

loving my Zaino top 











































































































































































































































One happy owner


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Both cars looking great james!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

The outdoor shots look very nice, can't wait to try Blacklight on my Mondeo now.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

James you little ****! Stop getting pics of me! Cheers for comin over


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh. Dawn.










No problems, right laugh as usual! Can still taste them crisps though


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Actually, I missed one out!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

thats cheating james, you know i haven't got round to correcting the sills or the roof!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tut. Tut. Tut. Ohwel, it's forgivable when it sounds like that and shifts that quickly! 

BTW I forget what we primed the pad with for blacklight? That really helped it spread!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

fk 425


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats the stuff! Im getting that month after next. Nothing next month


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Tut. Tut. Tut. Ohwel, it's forgivable when it sounds like that and shifts that quickly!
> 
> BTW I forget what we primed the pad with for blacklight? That really helped it spread!


Hand or machine applied?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lake countth ccs style hand applicator


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning :argie: dawn will kill u for that pic off her :devil:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

GSVHammer said:


> Hand or machine applied?


Looks to have been hand applied.

Daz.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Wouldnt mind a spin in one of them planes, think thats going to be my aim within the next couple of months after ive done my R8 driving day

Car looks mint aswell, topped my blacklight with some celeste after the wash today.

Daz.


----------



## distracted (Oct 30, 2010)

:doublesho


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Razzzle said:


> Wouldnt mind a spin in one of them planes, think thats going to be my aim within the next couple of months after ive done my R8 driving day
> 
> Car looks mint aswell, topped my blacklight with some celeste after the wash today.
> 
> Daz.


What do you think to the difference in looks with the celeste then?
I've got some Petes 53 I may try that on top of my Blackfire V7 combo when I get round to doing it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My car is blacklight topped with celeste in that pic


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-tom- said:


> simply stunning :argie: dawn will kill u for that pic off her :devil:


Probably. Ohwel


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Dawn, when are the silver wheels coming back? They change the whole look of the car.

Looks great though! No V7 though!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

gally said:


> Dawn, when are the silver wheels coming back? They change the whole look of the car.
> 
> Looks great though! No V7 though!


No V7 needed! Not until the next wash at least, i don't get why people are putting it on so soon tbh?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I always thought it added to the finish, James? Or is that only as a standalone sealant?


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Both cars look very nice! Sad as it sounds, I quite fancied blacklight just for the bottle :lol: soo far I have resisted


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

WOW Blacklight by name Blacklight by nature :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

richard33dees said:


> Both cars look very nice! Sad as it sounds, I quite fancied blacklight just for the bottle :lol: soo far I have resisted


You know u want to lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

certainly does look good. Also awesome on silver!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking good, can't beat a freshly detailed motor in black :thumb:

Sorry I didn't come today James, I had to go out...how did the sinks go?

If you want some #425 I have half a gallon left so can do you a litre if you want to swap for something? PM me if you're interested and we'll meet up


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

No worries Rich, I was worried I hadn't heard from you actually! I didn't spend too long down there tbh and only did the tops and not the rest, it appears I misunderstood quite whta it was, it's a whole kitchen :doublesho all metal units and stuff. I got the van done then got told that betty was out and it was do more sinks or clean a v6... not a hard choice!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry Gally, the silver wheels aren't coming back!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Impressive work there James :thumb:
She must go like a rocket


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't take much credit, dawn had applied vertuabond over the car before I actually turned up


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

er Yes! You turned up & drank tea as I cracked on!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

You didnt even make the tea! I did eat your smelly food though. Was belchin hot n spicy all night


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

minger! Well you didn't have to eat it! Thats charmin, i buy you food & you complain!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh thanks!  it was very nice thank you, and tasty! And FYI morning breakfast today was branflakes with raisens and a banana  not pizza, or KFC or summin unhealthy!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

cant beat last nights cold pizza for breakfast!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Razzzle said:


> cant beat last nights cold pizza for breakfast!!


I know! But apparently it's not healthy 

hows the beading in this rain today dawn?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

wow....impressed with the Blacklight.
Looks great!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

flol at pizza for brekkie! 

Beadings very nice, really tight beads. Will get a pic tomorrow if its not lashing it down!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Poor form! I've been out there and washed the car and given it a coat of z8 today! Couldn't find the bottle of v7


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking good guys - it's a long time since I set foot in the hangers at Booker, I lived just down the road 1972-81.

Nice cars, like them both :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Poor form! I've been out there and washed the car and given it a coat of z8 today! Couldn't find the bottle of v7


well it was too wet & misrible to clean today, plus the fact that i didnt fancy spending the day at work again! 



DW58 said:


> Looking good guys - it's a long time since I set foot in the hangers at Booker, I lived just down the road 1972-81.
> 
> Nice cars, like them both :thumb:


Aww, which part did you live in? :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I actually lived in Booker - went to school at the other side of town at the top of Amersham Hill. I used to spend a lot of time at the airfield, help out at PPS some weekends.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oh cool! was that when they had the little museum?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

There was a museum of sorts. Quite a lot of film work done at that time, they filmed "Aces High" on the other side of the airfield around 75 or thereabouts. Airways Flying Club had a fleet of Pa-28-140s G-ATUB/C/D/E etc. and took deliver of their first Tomahawks around 1976. I sometimes flew in the Gliding Club's tugs - a Terrier and Citabria. They also had a Wilga for a while until someone crashed it. Fond memories of my days at Wycombe. There were some real gems there, an ex-Israeli P-51 Mustang, a Seafire FR47 which is now flying in California, Lysander, Spitfires MH434 & AR213 ... ... happy days.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

bloody hell, you know your stuff! Well impressed! They still have a few spits there which come out to play now n again. The run n breaks they do are awesome! 

I work for Airways flying club  Do you remember the Tomahawk G-BMXL ?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

DW58 said:


> I actually lived in Booker - went to school at the other side of town at the top of Amersham Hill. I used to spend a lot of time at the airfield, help out at PPS some weekends.


Hi, so did I, RGS?

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Dawn/James,

Cars looking great!

Dawn out of interest what year is your clio? (Not a car I'm familiar so wouldn't recognise the likely year)....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

CliveP said:


> Dawn/James,
> 
> Cars looking great!
> 
> ...


Hey Clive, cheers! :thumb:

She's a 55 plate


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> bloody hell, you know your stuff! Well impressed! They still have a few spits there which come out to play now n again. The run n breaks they do are awesome!
> 
> I work for Airways flying club  Do you remember the Tomahawk G-BMXL ?


Nope, I think that one's well after my time - I don't remember the registrations of the early Tomahawks. The ones in my day were painted white with the old BA logo on the fins. I was last at Booker on 1980, but I'll bet there are still planes there from those days.



CliveP said:


> Hi, so did I, RGS?
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Yup - I was at RGS January 1973-June 1978, moved there from Oxford when I was 14. The current head Roy Page was a very junior Maths teacher then. Malcolm Smith and then Roland Brown were heads when I was there.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, small world!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking very good! :thumb:



magpieV6 said:


> Sorry Gally, the silver wheels aren't coming back!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They look much better in the flesh andy!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol, yep the wheels are much nicer in the flesh. They get dirtier much quicker than the **** end though!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cars look great!

:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice motor


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Yummy. Can i ask what bulbs are in the clio as they look nice ?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers guys. Chilly, iirc they are the 'led' ones you get in Halfords, Ice blue! 

I need to get those fog bulbs replaced too!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh dont start her on her lights


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Uno they're sexy!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Got to love the Clio V6 and the Euro style Smart..........:car:

Sure the new Wash Kit will help with both of those..........:wave:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha I've been stroking the wash pad since I got in  will be interesting to compare that to an aquartz swirl free mitt that someone's just bought!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> Uno they're sexy!


Not as good as my strobe style LED! Bloody chinese pap


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> haha I've been stroking the wash pad since I got in  will be interesting to compare that to an aquartz swirl free mitt that someone's just bought!


Be interested to know how they compare


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

so james, exactly which wash pad have you been going on about all day?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Erm I sent you a piccie of the wheel thing earlier! Same as that but square. I almost took it with me to my clients today to show em how soft it is... ubt I was scared of dropping it!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oh i see


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> oh i see


Better than that cheap blue one of yours 

You trying that aquartz one out saturday on whatshisface's car?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

mine is dodo juice, both of them & they're bloody great! 

who's car am i doing saturday?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thought the blue vee? Or did I make that up! I'm waiting to hear back from tino about the m3, he has no idea if the local has a pressure washer :lol: but the ONR sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

omg, google it! ONR deffo

The Illiad vee is still on but he's left her down SG Motorsport this week so I'll wait for the txt.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I would, but I can't remember where he lives exactly! I only found his flat by accident :lol: all I know is it's in stevenage, I would ask you to look, but worst sense of direction ever n all


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Cars look really good. Black is a PITA to keep clean, my next car is going to be grey. :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Cars look really good. Black is a PITA to keep clean, my next car is going to be grey. :lol:


No! Metallic blue 

I want white or black next myself, gotta decide between the two


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I read that with "that voice" :lol:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Black Cars for the win. Hard work but worth the effort.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Cars look really good. Black is a PITA to keep clean, my next car is going to be grey. :lol:


Lol! That's why both my cars are dark metallic gray. :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

na, i'll only have black cars! Had one white, but that was a mistake!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> Lol! That's why both my cars are dark metallic gray. :thumb:


Owning a black car means you are dedicated or medicated, possibly both :detailer:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive mate! liking your plate too!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol at DW58 & GSVHammer! 

Cheers Phil


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Black does look good! Black and anthracite wheels mmm

why was the 197 a mistake colour wise dawn? no joy from white?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nope, i found Lime prime, SN & Red Mist a win win combo for her. Just realised i made a mistake when the clutch went at 3 months old, then the seats bobbled & went horrible, then the clutch had a dodgy spell again. 

Biggest car mistake ever! £3.5k down after 9 months!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ouch. Why I'm looking at nearly new!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup, I'd never ever buy a new car again!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm thinking, 60 plates after 1st march will probably depreciate quite sharply? So if I time it right! Either that or look at how it goes and wait till September but thats ages


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

whats this one at Renault your seeing Saturday?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

White gloss black wheels and spoiler. But he said he can get different ones in depending on what I'm after. Decided I want a cup, can't be bothered with the gordini tbh, not too sure I like all the styling!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hope alex don't mind me nabbing his picture, but the two together, i prefer the white!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oooh that white 1 is nice


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Think it's got the black trim pack on it, which is interior stuff alex said. I'll find out more at the weekend! It's a standard car with the cup chassis so got everything including the 17" wheels and the lower suspension. I don't really use my air con in the f2 so not really sure if I'd benefit from climate on a twingo? Ahh decisions!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Need xenons though!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it even an option on twingos?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Think so, but not on the cup versions like the clio's. Hence why i didnt get the cup!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I was very hesitant when shopping for a new car last October, wasn't at all sure about white, but I love it now - looks great on that Renault. 

I don't think it shows up dirt as badly as I had expected. My last car was dark green and before that I had metallic grey, silver, blue/silver, gold, 2x light green, red and yellow in that order going back to 1978. I'd buy white again.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Got my blacklight and sealant ! I might get to it next weekend at some point.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Haha I've just had a mega load of LSP's to try out. Expect in the next month details from me using:

Wolfgang fuzion
Lusso Oro
Prima Epic
Pinnacle Souveren
BOS coming

Cor I have a problem and I'm not ashamed to say it!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

An admission from James!​


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha I've never denied it! Wanna buy a smart?  this one puts a smile on my face everytime I drive it!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Not bad I suppose!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Wanna buy a smart?


Seriously James, if I had the dosh I would. I'd love to drive one again, great for me here for local use as I used to do with my Dad's.

I've fond memories of one like this ... ...









Always wanted a go in a Roadster/Coupe.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think i may be one of the only people who hate numericblue panels! Eugh


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I loved all the fancy ones.

I've seen some amazing custom ones in Europe including a 3d job at Arnhem (Holland), it belonged to a restaurant, and had 3-dimensional food items all over it, unfortunately I don't have pix.

My wife and I were in Amsterdam during the original press launch of the smart - the city was absolutely heaving with them operating out of an underground car park near the Rijksmuseum.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Got my blacklight and sealant ! I might get to it next weekend at some point.


You will love it! :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

just been into renault, decided 133 cup with "renaultsport black and white ID pack"

so white body, gloss black bumper trim, mirrors and gt spoiler. Along with the renaultsport interior options, gear knob, gaiter and handbrake and the pedals and matts obviously. 

Wanting some detailing outside though. Which decals? Liking the idea of renaultsport chequered flag door graphics?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

having searched google, think it's these graphics? Dam I think I may end up spending more than I mean to here


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> having searched google, think it's these graphics? Dam I think I may end up spending more than I mean to here


You always will and I bet you buy some new detailing products you don't need to use on the car as well! :doublesho


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

no no no. 


NO.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

To the graphics? I've changed my mind on em already  still on about the black and white id pack. Got it down to £11k brand new with the options i want. Smaller monthly payments than I currently have adn cheaper insurance!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> no no no.
> 
> NO.


x2 - I'm with Dawn


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

well done DW58 

Nice one James, im soo helping you clean her when you get it!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

So is it goodbye Mr Smart then James?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> well done DW58
> 
> Nice one James, im soo helping you clean her when you get it!


Naturally! Gotta decide what to use on white. Thinking zaio followed by 3 x zaio OR cleaner fluid followed by BOS... 

Sure you can't make saturday?

And yeah DW it is. It's a no brainer really, cheaper payments (although just), cheaper insurance, much faster, much nicer to look at and just uuuber cool! I almost bought a twingo gt when looking at my car now and still dunno why i didnt :wall:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

So, what model is it exactly - I'm a lazy git, saves me reading back?

White is great, thinking of any GTechniq at all?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's the renaultsport twingo 133 Cup. 1.6, 133bhp, 125mph top speed, 8.7 to 60, very grippy and pretty quick round the bends (haivng now driven two!) I love it. I want it in my exact spec, and probably new too. Going to talk ££ this weekend with them and see what I can do. Smart is being put back to standard as we speak!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds good - my last car was a Renault, or rather still is as it's sitting out the back currently SORN. 

Sounds slightly quicker to 60mph than my Golf, but the same top speed, although I think VW are a tad on the conservative side on speed/acceleration. Yours is 200cc bigger engine than mine on a much smaller car.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ahhh I know I'm gonna have to be patient and everything, but I don't want to! I want it now!!! And I know it's not massively quick, but it's gonna be a good step up in the right direction!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Piccie that sold it for me...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Quick enough - my Golf TSi surprises me especially considering it's only a 1.4, but there again it has got a turbo which I suppose helps on a little engine.

Looks great James, but seriously drop the graphics.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They weren't the graphics I was thinking of, but as I already said I've already changed my mind! Just after a cup with the black and white ID pack, black wheels, with renaultsport gear stick, handbrake, pedals and matts. Thinking about the USB ipod connectivity but until I know the cost I'll hold back on that one. Wonder how long I have to wait


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got the USB connectivity on mine with both USB and iPod connectors, but I only use it for music on my HTC phone, but that's really superfluous as my head unit also has a 30Gb HDD plus SD Card slot which I use for music. I've never played a CD on it so far, but being able to watch DVDs is great for the times SWMBO keeps me waiting, I keep a stash of car porn in the glove box, mainly Top Gear DVDs. I can also use Bluetooth to stream tracks from my phone.

I'm not a fan of black wheels, but I think they'll look good on this.

Are you waiting on a quote from the Stealers?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

For the options. Also looking at going through a few well known brokers to see if they come up trumps. List price is £12,100 for the cup. £160 for the black and white id pack. £185 for black wheels (although seen cup wheels go for £250 so might skip the black wheels and get some of them second hand and keep 2 sets) and interior options are gearstick at £130, handbrake for about that again and floor matts for £50 or so iirc. 

And I got that to come out at £1100 from a brokers online, so gonna use that as ammo if I need it saturday.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds good - good luck.

From past experience when I bought my RX4 from Renault, they are really willing to haggle. Are you trading the Smart or selling it privately, how much do you hope to get for it?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dunno tbh, not gonna even show them it until I get it back to standard!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Good move, I take it you plan on making a few £££ on the custom parts?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup most of it has hopefully already found a home! Wow we buy any car just offered £5k, considering 2 years ago I paid £6800... might get more than I thought!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just a thought, when I bought my Renault I got a fantastic discount for no trade-in, would it be worth seeing what they'd offer you that way and then try WBAC?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah what I'm thinking at the moment at that price! Would leave me in good stead with the deposit and everything tbh and a little bit of cash to play about. I'm not modifying this one, other than LED sidelights, number plate lights and fog lights, and pressed plates.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

No need to with that spec.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Exactly! Getting the car I want to start this time around. Made that mistake once, and I'll NEVER be happy with the smart unless it was a brabus. Which it aint. So why bother?!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, I can understand that.

I'm lucky that I'm perfectly happy with my current car as-is which is just as well really as I'm not exactly flush right now being on a very limited income owing to my medical issues.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Loving the wheels on your smart, looks really cool :thumb:

The V6 is also looking really good


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Spuj said:


> Loving the wheels on your smart, looks really cool :thumb:
> 
> The V6 is also looking really good


Wanna buy it? :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

As I've said James, I'd have it if I had the dosh, but I haven't. As my old man would say, "If turkeys were a tanner a dozen, I couldn't afford a tom-***'s asshole".


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha well I've been told by my seriel smart buyer friend (he's owned every smart there's been and I'm detailing his crossblade in the nearish future  not sure where to start on one though!) that £5495 is about right to expect. Which is £1k more than i actually expected. Not bad for a car I paid £6800 2 years ago


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a good price. I've never seen a Crossblade in the UK, but I've seen several in Europe. Make sure to take pix of the Crossblade - a totally pointless vehicle for UK conditions. I take it he only uses it in good weather or does he wear biker gear?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

One second... i got pick of some last year together!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

think there weer 9 in a row there! All swirled to hell and begging for a detail 

and he currently has that, a coupe and a cabby 451 AND a forfour brabus!!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Crikey - what do you call a group of Crossblades?

An Absurdity of Crossblades perhaps?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

an asylum?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's more like it, or maybe a Wetness?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And I've just sorted my deposit for the twingo without selling my car! Schweet  

Not sure what's gonna happen next time I need to raide £1k over night


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

James is going to make the big spend tomorrow ... ... ... Kerching!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Depends what Leo says!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

i think you will be using that deposit tomorrow


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Im sorry, but these are bloody awful! :doublesho
> 
> They remind me of those mobility scooters :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

As I said, asylum. Theyre not my choice, think they look odd, but theyre funky. 

And I dont think I will tomorrow, I need to shop around still!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Any idea what delivery is like James, any chance of one from stock or is there a lead time?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dont have me on Facebook do ya  I had a little rant when I found out! 2 weeks till the factory opens and 8 week wait


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Old farts like me don't do Facebook









You think that's bad, VW are taking up to eight months on some Golfs - when I ordered my car in the first week of October, I originally wanted the DSG gearbox with paddles, they initially quoted me April 2011 but that wasn't guaranteed - I opted for a 6-speed manual from stock with a rather nice package of extra freebies worth about £2k, and got it in three weeks because it was already in the UK.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Unfortunately cups arent held in stock. But he did mention an unregistered white cup Im gonna look at


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

There's always a way - despite all the issues with VW at present and minimum 12-week lead times of the Golf Match 1.4TSi, they managed to find me one in my spec with the exception of DSG - in fact there were three - plus owing to a manufacturing error by VW I got several rather nice shiny toys FOC


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I got a little off and free stuff, servicing, matts, interior bits. 0% finance makes them much cheaper than everywhere else so far though. And they offered decent px on my car in cash to repay my personal loan. So far a pleasant experience. And theres one in my spec already available!! Oh happy days


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

So, have you signed on the line?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope  I'll let him call me first. See if he can come back with a better offer. If that one in stock is sold I'll just wait, I want an 11 plate so close to march anyways. And I think i might have actually just sold the smart for more than that! Just waiting for someone to get back to me, he actually asked me to buy it a while back and I just remembered to fired off a quick message and he's keen


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

A deal with no trade-in will always be to your advantage. It's sounding good.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah they offered me a fair valuation for my car standard. If it don't sell as it is soon then I'll take it further with them on that!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Seems good to me.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Couple of ads gone up as it is. Will give it a little bit then I'll just let renault have it for auction


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Or you could send it to me and then you wouldn't have a trade in, I'll send you a clean new _Tenner_ in the post


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh now that's an offer! Would this tenner be ironed and crease free though? I won't accept anything less!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Absolutely band new, but do you accept Scottish notes?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry sir. we do not accept your kind round here.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Racist!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Oh I'm sorry sir. we do not accept your kind round here.


Dually noted:wave:

:lol:

blacklighted the barge yesterday aswell, looks good for once!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha you knows i loves you northern folk. I believe I'm part scottish along the lines somewhere!

Piccies


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> haha you knows i loves you northern folk. I believe I'm part scottish along the lines somewhere!
> 
> Piccies


pah, excuses :lol:





and one in the asda later on at night



not bad going for 11 years old


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lush!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great finish Jordan.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Question: How long does it take to sell a modified smart car with a pic like this:



















Answer:

About 3 hours 

My mate is getting back to me monday after applying for the loan online today. Bargain for him and result for me!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice, hope the sale goes through mate.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Result James!*


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

WOW! Nice car! Love the wheels combo.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hope the bank accepts him! Its only a small loan but they still arent rally lending anyone anything


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Has your Smartie got the semi or fully auto box, Flappy Paddles James? My Dad's had the semi-auto and paddles which was good fun, that's where I acquired my love of Tiptronic/DSG-type gearboxes. Mum has DSG in her Golf, I love it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

No paddles but full auto as well as manual.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yup - left for manual, right for auto, same as VW's DSG. I don't suppose the box has changed. I used to use it on manual with the paddles around town and then show it into auto if out and about, but the Old Man used it in manual all the time.

As for Mum's DSG - I don't think she knows that it even does manual, and she certainly has no idea what the furthest back "S" setting on the shift lever does  

She asked me the other day what the button with "AC" on it does, it's an 06-plate Mk5 Golf she's had from new, I have to wonder if the manual has ever been opened let along read :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

You know I never use the auto function whatsoever! I've really, really missed having a manual actually. Can't wait to be back in one!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ah, but have you driven a twin-clutch DSG ... ... ... so damned quick, changes faster than you can think the change.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Been in one and felt nothing  

I have driven a few cars with flappy paddles before and tbh after a while i got bored, once i stopped making f1 noises that was


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh well, good job we're all different or we'd all be driving Protons or Ladas


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I quite happen to like a couple of protons! Well the one.


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats mate... The car sure is mint:thumb:.

I would like to see the development of the upgrades but I know the change is for the best. Be sure to keep this updated.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thinking of changing my username from 112 to 133  

I will keep updated, the potential new owner will update me as he does stuff and ill see it about  even some shots with it I hope! 

As for the new car, ive specced everything I want so other than that, lpressed plates, led bulbs, I dont wanna do much! Just keep it fresh, getting white to look good will be hard all the time, cant wait!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And the car is just going back to standard and going to renault. I've worked out it'll take me about 5 hours if that to return it to that condition. Buyer pulled out as he can't get the cash.  not waiting around to see if it sells


----------



## Alex_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Lovely v6. Got one of the pics as my wallpaper at the moment. Saw it on Cliosport


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> And the car is just going back to standard and going to renault. I've worked out it'll take me about 5 hours if that to return it to that condition. Buyer pulled out as he can't get the cash.  not waiting around to see if it sells


Has the Renault Stealer been chasing you yet James, and decisions made yet?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Tried blacklight at the weekend there, only half the bonnet. 

Oh an glossworkz, move over black hole. Was amazed !!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Problem is glossworkz is oily and not acrylic so you can't use it underneath everything


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Has the Renault Stealer been chasing you yet James, and decisions made yet?


Not yet mate, last time he didn't actually call me for 2 weeks though. It'll give me a little time to get it all back to standard! I'll have it 99.9% there by saturday and the rest will come in the week after that.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Then to sell all the extras presumably - that'll convert well into Twingo-tokens :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> Problem is glossworkz is oily and not acrylic so you can't use it underneath everything


Oh but you can us it under zymol glasur, the oiliest wax I have ever used aside from nattys white.

This gives me probably one of the wettest looks and it lasts quite well, plus really fills - which is what I'm after only so many times I can polish my car.

The car has had a service and a respray on one panel so it's had two washes not by me and its all swirled up again


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What I meant was under sealants. Just in case people run off and try it under blacklight, the two won't bond! Glasur would look good over the top. Although i find very glassy looking.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone know how I can get the piccies to appear? I don't wanna pay a pro subscription, I've deleted loads of old photos but it still says bandwidth exceeded. I like how they don't notify you, even when you log on 

Or should I just start using another service?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I just use the pro service, took a three-year subscription, doesn't cost much and saves mucho-hassles.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

DW58 said:


> I just use the pro service, took a three-year subscription, doesn't cost much and saves mucho-hassles.


And they're back


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> And they're back


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't you forget it!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

what a beast! that car is fantastic and it looks great


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

I love Blacklight.
I got out of my girlfriends car the other night and was hit with a really strong whiff of BL, and this is about a month since I applied it.
Gotta love that smell.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

v6 = PORN


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wish I'd bought my 133 when I made this thread. Would have been better if it were a v6 and the lil one. Oh wait. Clicky :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

flol, you taRT


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I prefer the title pic whore


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Must get some Blacklight, car looks amazing. Nice job :thumb:


----------

